# Solved: Thunderbird - Yahoo; password rejected



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have had to re-install windows (I took the opportunity to migrate to Win7 from XP) but cannot get Thunderbird to connect to the Yahoo server:
"Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.mail.yahoo.com
responded: invalid user/password"

I now see hundreds of people have had this problem in the past. I've tried all the fixes I can understand in a long, long thread from last year on Mozilla's help forum - nothing worked and that forum isn't helping me now with a new post, as recommended.
http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_...not_send_email_problems_by_deleting_passwords

Yahoo's forum gave an answer (change your password!) which didn't work either - then they marked the problem "Solved" and gave the answer 100% thumbs up - great!
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/questio...VELxJXwazKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20110528093901AAP5LBt

I've always found this the most helpful of any PC forum . I'm hoping someone here has the knowledge. Can you help?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3964 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G45/G43 Express Chipset, 1758 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476834 MB, Free - 434190 MB; E: Total - 476936 MB, Free - 456765 MB; 
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DG45ID, AAE27729-306, AZID832000HT
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You didn't mention if you have SSL enabled in your connection settings.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes, I have. AVG complained about this (can't check mail for viruses) so I tried switching it off. That didn't help. I've tried various settings, like not using passwords and turning off SSL. I gathered that Yahoo requires some security settings though I don't understand what's going on. It seems that many people have had this problem since Thunderbird 3 - I don't know whether some have just given up.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've noticed that Thunderbird 2 may still be available. I've seen it suggested that this may not have the password problem; obviously it's not being supported so may have vulnerabilities. I also note there's now a Thunderbird 5 beta.
If I can't solve this soon I'm going to have to try other versions or even another email program (Outlook Express? Well, at least Yahoo seem to have heard of that one)!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Which type of Yahoo account is it? If it's a "plus" account prefix the server name with plus (plus.pop.mail.yahoo.com) and enable SSL on port 995.
For outgoing it's plus.smtp.mail.yahoo.com SSL enabled on port 465 and use authentication.

Do you have a backup of your T-bird Profile from the XP install?


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I tried uninstalling/ re-installing Thunderbird so I could start again with a clean sheet. I now see that the Profile is not deleted by the uninstall so perhaps I should do it manually - I've no idea what state my Profile's in by now.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi Trooper, sorry my last post crossed with yours. I couldn't backup my profile as XP failed (wouldn't boot any longer).
I've never heard of a Plus account, I'm a BT customer so I have a BT!Yahoo account - Thunderbird automatically detected the server names which corresponded with the note I made of them and don't include "plus".


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Be careful removing your Profile as that will also remove your mail. Best to copy the entire Profile folder to another location as a backup in case you need something from it.
To make sure it's not a password problem, go into the Profile and delete the Key3.db and any signon files you find.
That ensures that no passwords have been stored and forces T-bird to ask for them again.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Check this link http://www.pdoc.co.uk/btbroadband.shtml to see if there's anything you haven't tried.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have any mail to lose Trooper. This is basically a new PC (new motherboard and clean install of Windows). I did manage to backup my old mail from the XP version before it died, using Mailstore Home. I haven't managed to restore that backup to Thunderbird (the Export appeared to be doing something but I didn't find the emails in Thunderbird); I can at least read MailStore's archive.
I'll try whatever is suggested in that link first. Then if necessary I'll look at deleting the Profile or the files you suggest - when I've worked out how (awfully complicated these email programs). Thanks.
It'll may be tomorrow before I can do much more on this.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hmm, think I've tried everything on that link. Interesting though.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

throoper said:


> Check this link http://www.pdoc.co.uk/btbroadband.shtml to see if there's anything you haven't tried.


Interesting comment in those instructions.


> The most common fault is to provide your ADSL username and password when your BT Yahoo! username and password is what's required.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick Toeman said:


> Then if necessary I'll look at deleting the Profile or the files you suggest - when I've worked out how (awfully complicated these email programs).


I'll take that to mean you're not sure how to locate the Profile, so http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder_-_Thunderbird#Windows_Vista.
That's for Vista, but it's the same in Win 7.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Squashman said:


> Interesting comment in those instructions.


Not as strange as you would think. I've actually know people who's ISP account username and password differed from their E-mail account.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nick Toeman said:


> "Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.mail.yahoo.com
> responded: invalid user/password"


You said you were using BT Yahoo. According to their website that is not the correct POP mail server settings.
http://bt.custhelp.com/app/answers/...tings-for-outgoing-and-incoming-mail-servers?


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Well spotted Squashman, I don't know how that went wrong. I think I'll delete the Profile and start over, paying VERY close attention this time!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

They have a nice tutorial on how to setup BT email here.
http://bt.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/9962/c/346,412,414#maincontent


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I think that tutorial may be out of date Squashman, for TB3 anyway; the process doesn't look like that at all.
I uninstalled Thunderbird and then deleted the profiles.
These are screen grabs I took during the installation:
[... er, how do I do that? When I click the "insert image" icon it asks for a URL! The images are on my PC.]
Basically TB said it found settings for incoming and outgoing servers as pop.mail.yahoo.com and smtp.mail.yahoo.com with ports set to 995 and 465 respectively, both with SSL/TLS
I edited these to both be mail.btinternet.com - this automatically changed incoming from SSL/TLS to none and the ports to 110 and 465. Thunderbird issued a warning about security but I proceeded.
I then got Username or password invalid!
Finally I got the message "An error occurred with POP3 mail server. Mail server mail.btinternet.com responded:" OK
Any more ideas please?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The tutorial might be out of date but the core information is still the same. You will still need to make all the correct settings within the newer version of Thunderbird. You still need to use the correct Incoming and Outgoing Server addresses, Ports and use SSL/TLS. Your username needs to be your full email address.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Ultimately BT is your ISP. They have an obligation to provide you with support for the services they are giving you. Call them if you cannot figure it out.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Can you log in at the BT Yahoo webpage?
LOGIN.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes, I can log in to BT Yahoo so I have been reading my emails. However, it is not easy to find past emails by various criteria as I am used to doing with Thunderbird.
I did email BT. Someone eventually called back and left a voice message. Unfortunately it was an Indian lady, speaking at 90 miles/hour on an unclear line from a noisy office. I think she said they didn't understand what problem I was having.
I'll try again with SSL/TLS on both ports. If that doesn't work I'll try closing Avast, briefly. Then may be I'll call India. Thanks.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I haven't asked, but are you in the UK?
If yes I have a (probably) stupid idea, but since it's the only one I have, here goes.

I've run into a similar situation before (assuming this is a server problem) with Virgin accounts and solved the problem by going through an alternate Virgin server.
I can't find an alternate for BTInternet, but since it's linked to Yahoo maybe you can use their server.
Plug this into the incoming *pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk* and try it on both port 110 and 995.

Give it your username and password that you can log in on the web with and see if it will fetch your mail.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes, I'm in the UK.
By "plug into" do you mean set incoming to pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk but outgoing to mail.btinternet.com and try both 110 and 995 on incoming, 465 on outgoing, both with SSL/TLS?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick Toeman said:


> Yes, I'm in the UK.
> By "plug into" do you mean set incoming to pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk but outgoing to mail.btinternet.com and try both 110 and 995 on incoming, 465 on outgoing, both with SSL/TLS?


Yes, use that for your incoming server. Outgoing is anybody's guess. I think see if you can receive first. They don't need to both be set at the same time. Incoming servers aren't usually as fussy as outgoing.
I would try everything in differing combinations, port 110 with and without SSL, port 995 with and without.
Might be a good idea to uncheck the "Remember password" and enter it each time so you don't have that in the mix of things that could be wrong.
OK each change and click the Get mail button. 
I'm hoping one combination will be a winner.
If nothing else it will give you something to do while you're waiting for customer service in India.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Just letting you know that if the Yahoo server won't let you into your mailbox, I found a BT server that may. pop3.btinternet.com

You asked earlier about posting a pic.
The insert image is for linking to an image on a host such as Photobucket. You enter the URL of it's location.
To just upload it from your computer to TSG, use the Attach button.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

My grandson (age 6 months) arrived from Australia on Saturday so spending time with him (and my son of course) was more important than email initially. I have now had another go.
With outgoing server set to mail.btinternet.com I tried pop.mail.yahoo.com on port 995 (these are the settings TB gives me) and port 110 - the first rejects the password and the second times out.
Then I tried pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk on 110 (timed out) and 995 (asked for password, which was rejected).
I then tried mail.btinternet.com on both - TB said it connected, briefly, but no mail was read (it didn't ask for the password or time out).
Next I tried online chat to BT, who transferred me by phone to BT technical support, who spoke to BT Infinity advisors, who told Support that BT did not support Thunderbird. They support Outlook and Outlook Express (I'm not paying for the former (and don't need it) and even MS don't support OE any more, they've transferred to Windows Live Mail). Ranting at BT Support and threatening to cancel my broadband contract didn't help - it might come to that!
Pity the Mozilla forum isn't helping either!
Apart from complaining officially to BT (which I will do) and moving to a different ISP (which I may do), any more ideas?


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

By the way, I have been trying Thunderbird 3.1.10 (which is what CNET Downloads gives me) but have just tried 3.1.11 (same result). I see there's a beta of version 5 but that's a step too far for me, I may try an older version.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I think I see the problem (I hope).
Your username is wrong. It needs to be the full E-mail address. [email protected]
Open the Server settings and use *mail.btinternet.com* for the incoming server and use port 110.
Use your *full* E-mail address in the Username line and reenter your password.

OK the changes.
See if will receive mail.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Squashman said:


> Your username needs to be your full email address.





throoper said:


> Your username is wrong. It needs to be the full E-mail address. [email protected]


I agree. 

It also clearly states that in the links I provided earlier in this thread.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Squashman said:


> I agree.
> 
> It also clearly states that in the links I provided earlier in this thread.


I have all fingers and toes crossed that it's that simple.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

[email protected][/email] IS my full email address!
P.S. Can you just enlighten me - why use 110 when the port chosen for me by TB is 995? Can't say I understand port allocations at all.
Thanks


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Screenshots attached.
When I click Get Mail with these settings it says Connect to mail.btinternet.com, briefly, but nothing is downloaded (at least it's not complaining about the password, not that that helps).


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

2nd screen shot still shows your username incorrectly.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nick Toeman said:


> [email protected] IS my full email address!
> P.S. Can you just enlighten me - why use 110 when the port chosen for me by TB is 995? Can't say I understand port allocations at all.
> Thanks


The standard SSL port is 995 but BT has chosen to use SSL with port 110.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Add the @btinternet.com to the name on the User Name line. 
I suspect that you entered your full address in the setup boxes and T-bird just shortened it when it created the account (it does that sometimes as most ISP's don't require the domain in the username).

Also go back to your previous post (#32) and edit out your E-mail address so you don't get spammed to death.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks, I didn't notice that shortening. However it hasn't made any difference!


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks, I didn't notice that shortening. However it hasn't made any difference!
P.S. Should I delete the image attachments that show my address?


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I noticed after that last change that if instead of clicking Get Mail I click the down arrow beside it it gives two options:
"Get all new messages"
"[email protected]@btinternet.com" with a little envelope and padlock icon
I can't take a screenshot of that because the dropdown menu vanishes as soon as I click elsewhere.

I hadn't previously tried sending email. That doesn't work either (password rejected). However Avast sent the attached message.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I was reading through some of there other client setup tutorials and none of them mention using SSL but the Thunderbird one does. Change the setting to not use SSL and see if it connects.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I had tried that before; tried again but no luck.
(do I need to delete those images that identify my address? What about Squashman's Quote?)


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

By the way, I'm very grateful that you're both still on the case. I'm reluctant to go through the pain of changing ISPs after all the problems I've had (two full re-installations of Windows plus all my software and data apart from this email stuff).
BT have acknowledged my complaint and will respond within 24 hours, they say. I don't expect them to support everything but Mozilla is hardly a minor player. Yahoo are lazy and so are BT for allowing them to get away with supporting only MS (I have had issues in the past with their Help only working with IE, though they may have fixed that).


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

How can they say they don't support Thunderbird when they have a tutorial on their website on how to set it up!


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Tech Support had to have a chat BT Infinity (I wasn't part of that) and BTI obviously told Support, in effect, they didn't give a damn.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Personally if I were you I would just use Gmail.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Lets try this from a little different angle. I want to see if your computer can make a connection to the server using telnet.

Open a Command Window. I'm not sure where it is on Win 7, but XP it's under *Start>Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt*.
Alternatively: Press the Win+R keys to open the Run box. Type *cmd.exe* and click OK.

In the Command Window, type *telnet mail.btinternet.com 110*, being sure to leave the space before and after the server name. 
Press Enter.
You should get a Hello message.
Type *user username*, being sure to use the full name.
Press Enter.
You should get a password required message.
Type *pass password*, using your actual password.
Press Enter.
That should put you in your mailbox.

Post any error messages you get at any stage.

Type *quit* and press Enter to close the connection.
Type exit and press Enter to close the Command window.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Squashman said:


> Personally if I were you I would just use Gmail.


There is that. It's not dependent on any ISP and will go with you if you change ISP's.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

With Thunderbird I can quickly sort by date, sender's name, etc. I often need to do things like that to check old emails by various criteria. Gmail's labels are not really the answer as far as I can see - I do use Gmail for social messages, not for my business.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick Toeman said:


> With Thunderbird I can quickly sort by date, sender's name, etc. I often need to do things like that to check old emails by various criteria. Gmail's labels are not really the answer as far as I can see - I do use Gmail for social messages, not for my business.


You can set up a G-mail account in T-bird. You don't have to use the website.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been using BT for many years and it would be a pain to change my email address. I guess I can set up a new GMail account and route my BTYahoo emails to it, then use Thunderbird.
Since my last message I've been to the pub. I think the Telnet and Gmail ideas will have to wait until the morning. Thanks Throuper! Goodnight.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nick Toeman said:


> With Thunderbird I can quickly sort by date, sender's name, etc. I often need to do things like that to check old emails by various criteria. Gmail's labels are not really the answer as far as I can see - I do use Gmail for social messages, not for my business.


But the search functionality to find an email makes it really easy to find a specific email. Once I tried Gmail I never went back to using a Client.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had some odd troubles like this when I got the TB 2 profile from 98SE to XP Pro.
I could not login. Looking at the account setting where you see account name the name was the same but then after the @ in was changed from my ISP to @127.0.0.1.net and Avast did this.

I was able to login if I ran TB under the main Admin account but not any user account. After I think Avast 5.5 or 6.x I seen I was able to again login from user accounts and looked at the account setting, account name and it was [email protected] again.
Now it is back at [email protected] but that was after I got the accounts to work.

I know Avast did this and had found info online 3 years ago and I also had a router but don't know. Guess they did this to help protect the email.

So a all new TB profile will work and then copy over only the mail folder.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

That's very interesting Hewee, I did wonder whether Avast might be the problem but hadn't yet tried installing Thunderbird with Avast not running. Is that the way to go and would it work if I re-enable Avast afterwards?
Or would you recommend I leave Avast but install from the main Admin account? In which case I'm not sure exactly what to do when I copy over only the mail folder - sorry, but could you possibly explain what to do more fully here?
Or would it be simplest to abandon Avast and use AVG (the choice between the two seemed quite marginal)? That's assuming AVG doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I think Hewee has hit on what I've been coming around to since you posted the Avast notice.
That's one of the reasons I wanted you to try the telnet. If you can access your mailbox with that, then the problem is almost certainly on your computer and the AV and/or Firewall becomes the main suspect.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I knew it was Avast and like I said forget just what info I found but everything I tried would not work so I used the run-as to log into the Main Admin account(One you get to in safe mode) Not like I get a lot of email from ISP because I use web base account so I gave up after getting no where. Later after the one Avast upgrade it fixed itself.

http://ramona.mozfaq.org/solutions/index6.html
http://ramona.mozfaq.org/solutions/index6.html#7mail

Some links are dead after she had to move the website from ATT.
Also does not show update for Windows 7 so not sure where the profile folder is.
I just open TB and click on the profile icon button I added to the toolbar. 
Toolbar Buttons 1.0 will give you that and more buttons.
http://codefisher.org/toolbar_button/
Has it for both TB and FF.

Then once installed right click the toolbar and click customize.

Netscape, Mozilla, and Thunderbird Mail Folder Location
http://ramona.mozfaq.org/solutions/mailfldrloc.html

Once you find you profile your see a *Mail folder*

Anyhow you want to make sure your email is all backed up so you work only with a copy of the backup in case you screw up your be able to start over without anything getting lost.

So uninstall the TB or get the add-in for the profile first and install it and get the profile button working and find your profile and make a note of where it's at.
Now uninstall TB and reboot the PC. I would reboot twice because Avast may not make it's change till the reboot and then you want Avast to reboot with the change.

Then make a clean install of Thunderbird. 
Then setup your account with your ISP and it should work.
Install the buttons add-on and restart TB.
Click on the profile button and the profile folder will open and your see a mail folder.
Now close down TB. 
Copy your mail folder over like it says here.
Transfer Netscape / Mozilla Mail Files to New Profile
http://ramona.mozfaq.org/solutions/ns7mailtrnsfr.html
Note in the mail folder you will have more then one folder in.
You can then check to see if all emails show up.

Also if you do not need to have all the pass email back in the folder you can back it up and get to it from doing what it says here. Archive & Access Mail on CD

See this on the Address Book so you get all of that back.

Once you get all working in TB and FF then backup the profiles.
MozBackup works great.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for all your help. It may take me a day or two to work through these things - not only is my little grandson here from Australia but his Dad's friends are staying, with their babies, so they can all attend a wedding this weekend. Some things are even more important than email!
I'll let you know how I get on when I have a moment to try these ideas.

[Edit afterthought] By the way Hewee, I've just had a quick glance at the links you provided, there's lots of stuff there to follow. But before my old XP crashed I was able to save all my email using Mailstore and I can even check the archive there if I really need to find an old mail; once TB is active I should be able to import mail from that archive. My recent mail is still on the server and I can access that via the web interface; once TB is working I can Get Mail from there. So I don't need to preserve any mail in TB, there ain't any on my new Win7 setup.
Quite a bit of the procedure you have provided appears to relate to preserving what's already there in TB but actually I don't need to, a clean start is fine. I can find the Profile folder in Win7 via Start| Search %APPDATA% then look in the Thunderbird folder - in fact I can delete the Thunderbird folder for a clean install. How much can I skip; do I need the buttons (do they work in the latest version)?
In fact, would it be simpler to dump Avast and use another antivirus package (like AVG)?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think Avast is better and hey I see a avast! v. 6.0.1184 *BETA* is out.
So when it's out of beta maybe it will do a install and clear things up like it did for me. Just a maybe.

Yes most is relate to preserving because that is what you need to do.
I have done it going back from Netscape 2.0 when it had the email up to I think Netscape 7 or 8 but after Netscape 7.2 I changed to FF and then TB for email. But I just keep moving things and it was easy but then XP it got a little harder because of profiles and then FF 3 they changed things so it's not as easy as it used to be. Plus the file types change you can not look in the files and see things like you used to be able to see.

So you take care of the family and friends first because you can get by and take care of this later. See yea later on.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Just to let you know, I had just enough time to try re-installing TB without  Avast; my hope was that it would work if Avast was not there to mess with settings and that I could save the Profile created, re-instate Avast (or an alternative) and all would be fine without having to understand and follow all that Hevee suggested..
I uninstalled TB, deleted the Profile and uninstalled Avast; then re-installed TB and tried it (no luck), then re-installed Avast. The following screen grabs showed the steps I tried (first with the settings TB automatically provided, then with port 110 incoming, then with BT's servers - I didn't review previous advice and try every combination (not enough time). Note that the outgoing port changed itself when I changed the server name. So, there was NO antivirus present when the following was attempted:


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

More screenshots


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Still don't have the correct username.
I've marked up the server settings shot to show what the settings should be.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

SUCCESS!!!!!
I changed the username (added ".btinternet.com") and stopped Avast (for 10 minutes). Now I guess I should save my profile - thought I would duplicate the Thunderbird folder containing it and call it "Thunderbird-backup" for a quick fix, then look at the proper TB backup utilities.
I wonder what will happen when Avast restarts.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I sent a test message from my Gmail account, waited for Avast to restart then tried Get Mail again. TB read the test message!
In the end the solution was relatively simple but without each of your contributions it wouldn't have been found. Thank you very much for staying on my case.
Nick
P.S. Would it be sensible if I went back over my posts and deleted all scrren images that give my email address - or are spammers too automated to look inside images?
P.P.S. Interesting that TB sets up the wrong servers and BT the wrong security settings for my case. I guess they should be told for the sake of others, not that they make it bery easy.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

At least now we know what the problem is.
If it stops working when you turn Avast back on, I think you can turn off just the E-mail scanners.
Not sure if the setting will be under Mail Shield or IM Shield.

For the backup, copying the Profile with the Mail folder works. Then you just need to copy the Mail folder periodically as the mail files are the only things that really change as messages come in and get deleted or moved.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick Toeman said:


> I sent a test message from my Gmail account, waited for Avast to restart then tried Get Mail again. TB read the test message!
> In the end the solution was relatively simple but without each of your contributions it wouldn't have been found. Thank you very much for staying on my case.
> Nick
> P.S. Would it be sensible if I went back over my posts and deleted all scrren images that give my email address - or are spammers too automated to look inside images?
> P.P.S. Interesting that TB sets up the wrong servers and BT the wrong security settings for my case. I guess they should be told for the sake of others, not that they make it bery easy.


We crossed posts.
Images aren't a problem as far as automatic harvesting by spammers so I wouldn't worry about it.
Glad to see it's finally sorted. :up:


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Throoper (guess our messages crossed and you missed my last posting).
Thanks also Hevee and Squashman.
Regarding traces of my email address (post #62) do you need to edit post #35 Squashman, to remove the quote?


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Crossed again! I guess a quote is also an image then, so I won't worry.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nick Toeman said:


> Regarding traces of my email address (post #62) do you need to edit post #35 Squashman, to remove the quote?


You will have to request a moderator edit the post. The forum settings only allow you to edit posts for a certain amount of time. That time period has expired for that post.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I think it's OK Squashman.
HOWEVER ...
I tried SENDING a message and it rejected the password! The error stated it was connecting to stmp server.mail.yahoo.com
Therefore I stopped Avast once more for 10 minutes and tried again; this time it said Sending failed. When I checked Outgoing server my default is mail.btinternet.com (see screen grabs). I'm confused - still.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I can still GET messages. But checking my Profile backup I see this folder (attached screen grab); looks odd!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nick Toeman said:


> I think it's OK Squashman.
> HOWEVER ...
> I tried SENDING a message and it rejected the password! The error stated it was connecting to stmp server.mail.yahoo.com
> Therefore I stopped Avast once more for 10 minutes and tried again; this time it said Sending failed. When I checked Outgoing server my default is mail.btinternet.com (see screen grabs). I'm confused - still.


It also says username not specified in your screen shot.

Why do you have the other outgoing mail server. You don't need it.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'll delete it then. It was set up automatically by TB, I then changed to the BT server and set that as DEFAULT.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

I think you can tell - my brain hurts!
Thanks Squashman, all sorted!!!!!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Glad we got that sorted out before the weekend. We can all enjoy a pint or two now!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

One last thing that you mentioned earlier and it would drive me insane.
Your account name has a double @btinternet in the display.
To change it, go to your account settings and type what you want to be displayed on the Account name line (see attached).
This won't mess with your settings. It's just an internal T-bird display that only you will see.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

throoper said:


> One last thing that you mentioned earlier and it would drive me insane.
> Your account name has a double @btinternet in the display.
> To change it, go to your account settings and type what you want to be displayed on the Account name line (see attached).
> This won't mess with your settings. It's just an internal T-bird display that only you will see.


Glad you got things working and my brain would be hurting also.

throoper mine is or was setup like that with the account name and email address being the same. Then the account name was changed from [email protected] to [email protected] If that is because of a router I do not know. But I no longer have the router and it works.

Other wise the account name and email address should be the same.

Bet to never post your email address and hide the address in emails but images I don't think you need to worry about.
You have 24 hours to edit any post here so you could delete a image and upload a new one.


----------



## Nick Toeman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Throuper, I'll change that sometime. I don't think I'll worry about the latest images Hewee, there are plenty of older ones in this thread anyway.
Wish I could buy you all a beer, you certainly deserve one - several in fact.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

hewee said:


> Other wise the account name and email address should be the same.


It doesn't have to be. 
T-bird uses the E-mail address for the account name when you're setting up the account, but it can be anything you want afterwards.
The Account name line only gets used for display in the left pane of settings and for the folder tree in the Main display.
You can name it Work, Personal, whatever.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Nick Toeman said:


> Wish I could buy you all a beer, you certainly deserve one - several in fact.


It's the thought that counts. 
Glad we could help.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Nick, if you think this topic is solved then use the Thread Tools to mark it solved.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

throoper said:


> It doesn't have to be.
> T-bird uses the E-mail address for the account name when you're setting up the account, but it can be anything you want afterwards.
> The Account name line only gets used for display in the left pane of settings and for the folder tree in the Main display.
> You can name it Work, Personal, whatever.


Hey I learned something new today.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

Squashman said:


> You didn't mention if you have SSL enabled in your connection settings.


i just updated TB. and i had to unabled ssl to get it to work. i use TB with yahoo, google and windows live. and the only one that dont work is yahoo. unless i unable the ssl


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

wilson44512 said:


> i just updated TB. and i had to unabled ssl to get it to work. i use TB with yahoo, google and windows live. and the only one that dont work is yahoo. unless i unable the ssl


I think you mean *disable*.


----------

